# Flagstone Seams Coverage



## wcampbell42 (Feb 18, 2019)

Hey y'all! So I have a flagstone patio full sun, in Metro Atlanta area. Currently there is stone dust/crusher run in the seams, but I am wanting to get something green there. Does anyone have any suggestions or experience with this? Also, I should mention that the seems are around 1-2 inches apart, and I am looking for something to run and cover all the seems.


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

:thumbup: Dwarf Mondo Grass, It spreads and will cover all the seems. It can also be mowed to keep short.


Natural.



Mowed


----------



## wcampbell42 (Feb 18, 2019)

Do you think that will be able to fit in the seams?


----------



## N LA Hacker (Aug 17, 2018)

Shouldn't be an issue. Look on the right side of the first picture


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

wcampbell42 said:


> Do you think that will be able to fit in the seams?


I'll do ya one better. Put mondo grass anywhere that there's a crack, wait a season, and see if you can find any cracks it's not growing out of


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

I don't think that second pic is mondo grass though but I could be wrong


----------



## M311att (May 22, 2017)

I have a use for something like that but I was reading and it looks like the dwarf mondo prefers shade. Like the original poster, my situation is also full sun. Is this still a good option?


----------

